# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  The Last Waltz

## Hawke

Watched Van Morrison perform Caravan on youtube again. His performance with The Band is goose bump great.

----------


## amyb

That entire movie is great. I get goosebumps even before the opening plink plink plink and the s Refits! We watch it here quite often. It is even better viewing here in our happy place.

----------


## phil62

Absolutely everyone who performed on The Last Waltz was great. It is undoubtedly the best concert video ever produced. We've watched it so many times that I've lost count, and it never gets old. What is amazing  is that at least half of those who performed in that concert are still performing today. It is definitely an iconic film that probably helped launch Martin Scorsese' career.

Here is one of my favs.

----------


## Hawke

Thanks : Great video. Every few months I'll start watching some, next thing you know, half the day has gone by.

----------


## GramChop

Mavis Staples is on the New Orleans Jazz Fest 2019 list of performers!  

Since 2008, not a trip to St Barth goes by that I don't watch The Last Waltz in the living room of two of my favorite people on the planet.  It truly NEVER gets old and I'm moved every single time!

----------


## amyb

To quote the cast of FIDFLER ON THE ROOF, “TRADITION!”

----------


## KevinS

The Last Waltz is on my iPad.   

And, from the opening frames, THIS FILM SHOULD BE PLAYED LOUD!

----------


## phil62

> The Last Waltz is on my iPad.   
> 
> And, from the opening frames, THIS FILM SHOULD BE PLAYED LOUD!



And that's exactly the way we play it when "PITA" is in the house.

Phil

----------


## Izzy

If interested in seeing the concert uncut, in original sequence, and without overdubbing and other sweetenings, check this out when you have 4+ hours of _time to kill_ - they will likely pass quickly.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q2yW372qWH8

Robbie and Levon told different stories about the Last Waltz in their books. Here are links to an excerpt from Robertson's and an article about Helm's thoughts.

Also of potential interest is this link to some lost photos that were found in in 2016 (40th LW Anniversary) the SF Chronicle

----------


## amyb

Good reads. Thanks Izzy.  ‘Twas  An incredible gathering of incredible rock n roll legends

----------


## stbartshopper

We also enjoy “I’ve had the time of my life but I never...”what movie? The male lead passed away young- pancreatic cancer.

----------


## Izzy

> Mavis Staples is on the New Orleans Jazz Fest 2019 list of performers!




The Rolling Stones are the headliners for the 2019 New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Fest... after processing that, it is interesting to see two of the performers at the first festival in 1970 when Duke Ellington (b. 1899) was 5 years younger than Jagger and Richards (b. 1943) are now... and a year in which the Stones released another notable Rock film - Gimme Shelter...

IMG_2765.jpeg

Performances by the Ellington Orchestra and by Mahalia Jackson at the 1970 festival (attendance ~ 350) can be heard here.

A bit about Ellington, promoter George Wein (in polo shirt behind Mahalia) and the establishment of the festival can be heard here.

----------


## amyb

Patrick Swayze and Jennifer Grey DIRTY DANCING, Bill,

Happy to supply this info, things like that pop into my mind and can drive me  crazy. However, it is definitely not in the correct thread at all.

----------


## Izzy

> And, from the opening frames, THIS FILM SHOULD BE PLAYED LOUD!



A reason to have an amp that can go up to 11...

IMG_2771.jpeg

----------


## GramChop

> And that's exactly the way we play it when "PITA" is in the house.
> 
> Phil



"If it's too loud, you're too old."  Trust me...there is NO ONE old in the villa when The Last Waltz is played!

Love, 
PITA

----------


## KevinS

> If interested in seeing the concert uncut, in original sequence, and without overdubbing and other sweetenings, check this out when you have 4+ hours of _time to kill_ - they will likely pass quickly.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q2yW372qWH8
> 
> Robbie and Levon told different stories about the Last Waltz in their books. Here are links to an excerpt from Robertson's and an article about Helm's thoughts.
> 
> Also of potential interest is this link to some lost photos that were found in in 2016 (40th LW Anniversary) the SF Chronicle



Well, that was four hours and twenty minutes will spent (in two chunks wrapped around dinner), from Up On Cripple Creek to Greensleeves.  I was aware of the video off of the House cameras, but had never taken the time to watch it.  

Bill "Sweet William" Fritsch  was long forgotten by me, but his segment refreshed my memory of his association with Janis Joplin.

What a way to spend a night, for $25 in 1976 dollars ($113 in 2019 dollars), and which included Thanksgiving Dinner!

Thanks for the link to the photos.  Those are new to me.

I also happen to have a fresh copy of Robbie Robertson's "Testimony" on top of my "paper books" pile, purchased as a gift for a friend who it turns out already has a copy.  He recommended that I also purchase Levon Helms' "This Wheel's On Fire" for a different viewpoint.

----------


## Hawke

Thank you for those links Izzy. The words and the music truly bring back a historic moment in rock and roll.

----------


## Izzy

Amy, Kevin, Kent - glad you have enjoyed the links.

Kevin - Peter Coyote's _Sleeping Where I Fall_ is an interesting account of the 60's and SF from the perspective of one of the founders of the Diggers. Thee is a chapter on Sweet William, which can be read on the google books preview... his getting shot during a misguided coke sale, the cause of his needing a cane at the LW concert, is recounted....

----------


## Voosh

How can you not get absorbed in it & not feel it? It's in our DNA!

Sure, different tastes & choices all around - but, music & rhythm strike a chord with most of us. There are some that don't get it or abuse it. Some of them need help or understanding - the abusers, for negative means, need to just go away (ever watch Korean, Chinese, Russian or Hitler propaganda/nationalistic "music"?) 

The beat goes on...   Yep.

----------


## NYCFred

Showed LW outdoors on the Bay for our community a few years back. 20x40 screen, BIG speakers, beautiful summer night. LOUD.

Still get comments. If you haven't already, catch "20 Feet from Stardom". 

Next month? "Hair".

----------


## Dennis

> Showed LW outdoors on the Bay for our community a few years back. 20x40 screen, BIG speakers, beautiful summer night. LOUD.
> 
> Still get comments. If you haven't already, catch "20 Feet from Stardom". 
> 
> Next month? "Hair".



Hi Fred

----------


## KevinS

Fred!  Welcome back!

----------


## amyb

Fred...missed you! Amy

----------


## Hawke

Hope you continue posting.

----------


## GramChop

‘Sup, Fred?

----------


## NYCFred

Hi kids!

SBH kinda in the rear view mirror at this point.  

Gave up NYC apt, winter 17-18 Rome w youngest daughter and winter 18-19 Ft Lauderdale w 92 yo MIL. April-October in beautiful down town Seaview, Fire Island. (Just resigned from the BOD effective  in 45 days. Let the young folks run the place for a while. I did my 10 years.) Shedding load.

All in all, 12 months a year in t shirt + shorts ain't bad.  3 gorgeous granddaughters. Love my wife. Healthy.  Politically content. LOL

Onward.

----------


## Hawke

Fred; Glad life is good. And I'm also content.

----------


## cec1

> Hi kids!
> 
> SBH kinda in the rear view mirror at this point.  
> 
> Gave up NYC apt, winter 17-18 Rome w youngest daughter and winter 18-19 Ft Lauderdale w 92 yo MIL. April-October in beautiful down town Seaview, Fire Island. (Just resigned from the BOD effective  in 45 days. Let the young folks run the place for a while. I did my 10 years.) Shedding load.
> 
> All in all, 12 months a year in t shirt + shorts ain't bad.  3 gorgeous granddaughters. Love my wife. Healthy.  Politically content. LOL
> 
> Onward.



Congratulations, Fred . . . a great combination going for you!

----------


## amyb

Fred you are on a roll. Enjoy these golden years. Keep it simple.Stay warm and healthy. Let us hear from you from time to time.

----------


## NYCFred

> Fred; Glad life is good. And I'm also content.



SHHH!!

(wanna get us BOTH banned??!!)

LOL

----------


## NYCFred

20190716_155811.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Last Waltz.jpg

----------


## NYCFred

TY, Kev. 
Now do the tree, pls...LOL

----------


## Hawke

> SHHH!!
> 
> (wanna get us BOTH banned??!!)
> 
> LOL



Love your sense of humor. The older I get the more I enjoy a good laugh. Eight grandkids; 68 years old and hopefully running another marathon in January.

----------


## Hawke

Love your sense of humor. Life is great. Worked hard, Denise started a great retirement plan. We are spending money and it keeps going up in value. Great economy and record low unemployment. What gives Fred? There is a thread on this site. Reforest the Tropics that my son is running. Stay happy Fred

----------


## julianne

Nice to see that life is good, Fred. Contentment is the best condition! Hope you will continue to check-in from time to time.

----------

